# foam board



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone used foamboard, found in the craft section at walmart for building structures? I dont know if this stuff is too thick but it appears strong enough for scratch building or for whatever needs a person may use it for.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Is it the white foam?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

They come in various colors. I believe the thickness of the foam board is around 1/8-1/4 inch. It even comes with already pre scored lines on one side of the board for easy measuring.
If anyone is curious it can be found in walmart near the arts and crafts section near the acrylic paints.


----------



## Armchair (Feb 21, 2011)

*Foamcore board*

I have used it a lot building a diorama and some toy items for my grand kids. Great stuff; paint both sides of larger sheets to prevent warping; glues well with white or yellow wood glues; quite strong if used correctly.

Check "building a diorama" and toys on my blog http://armchairmodeling.blogspot.com

*Armchair*


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

I use it. I print out background buildings, and glue them to it.to cheap to buy plastic ones. :laugh:
http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/t/190349.aspx
after the glue has dryed, I just cut the foam to the shape of the building.
to stand them up, just glue a piece of wood molding, that's what I use, on the back of them.

Ron


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great post on the use of foam board.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

would love to scratch build, but just not that handy. I have everything I need,but the skill. or the plans for anything. would like to try to do a large meat packing house, with foam board.

Ron


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Give it shot with a small building, might surprise your self.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea i wanted to scratch build some buildings myself, and when i seen the foam board at walmart, i figured hey, what the heck this stuff looks pretty good and if i screw up i can just get a few more for minimal expense. I might have to get my butt in gear and give it a shot


----------

